
Online Backup Company Carbonite Loses Customers’ Data, Blames And Sues Suppliers - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/23/online-backup-company-carbonite-loses-customers-data-blames-and-sues-suppliers/
======
Brushfire
Jungledisk is down, and Carbonite (who I have never heard of) is over. Sounds
like growing pains for a new and awesome industry.

Too bad seeing a fail whale when trying to get to your files isnt nearly as
amusing at it is on something somewhat trivial like Twitter.

~~~
niels_olson
> Jungledisk is down

did I miss something?

~~~
Brushfire
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=528178>

------
vaksel

      The danger of storing your data in the cloud, part n.
    

Shouldn't that be n+1?

------
axod
FWIW: "David Friend, Carbonite’s CEO said, “The failures of the Promise
equipment occurred primarily during 2007″"

------
chris11
It looks like no data was lost, which is really fortunate. And Carbonite may
have been defrauded. But it is not reassuring to no that Carbonite was
surprised by the equipment's failure. Their business depends on the
reliability of their hardware, so Carbonite should have been checking it
themselves.

------
Dilpil
Well... that's the end of Carbonite.

------
zacharypinter
Time to change their name...

------
patrickg-zill
I am trying to think of a joke involving Hans Solo frozen in Carbonite ...

